# Dry Hopped Rogers This Friday At Fremantle Lc



## eamonnfoley (20/1/10)

Got this email from LC. Spewing I cant make it!


*Hi Hopheads,*


At the brewery we are running a little experiment in which we have dry-hopped two 50L kegs of Rogers' - each with a different Tasmanian Hop Variety - support the locals, eh? 



These kegs will be dispensed "English style" through our hand pump in our Brewhouse Cellar Door this coming Friday 22nd January from 4pm.



The first keg has been dry-hopped with Topaz - a very high bitterness hop (16.5%AA for those brewing-orientated people!), with a lovely aroma. The second keg is dry-hopped with a Tasmanian Hallertau - a local take on a classic German hop. 



The Tuesday afternoon crew have dosed up the kegs, so they are resting now and absorbing hop aroma and flavour. We know it's not all that much time from Tuesday to Friday (in dry-hopping terms), so we debated it and added a wee bit more just in case.......



So if you want to try the experiment, and perhaps have a drink with the brewers, feel free to come down. And hey, don't be scared if the beer is a little more warm and flat than you are accustomed to - it's meant to be that way!



Cheers for now,



LC Crew


----------



## hefevice (20/1/10)

:icon_drool2: 

Sounds bloody awesome. I really like Roger's, especially fresh (which I only get to try on irregular visits to Perth). Living in Brisbane sucks!


----------



## jyo (21/1/10)

hefevice said:


> :icon_drool2:
> 
> Sounds bloody awesome. I really like Roger's, especially fresh (which I only get to try on irregular visits to Perth). Living in Brisbane sucks!



Spewin. Me and the missus are going down on Friday but have to leave about 2....I wonder if I nag enough they'll pour me 1...


----------



## Pete2501 (21/1/10)

I might have to go there after work. I think I'll finish at 4 and race down. 

Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## Spoonta (21/1/10)

I will see if I can make it to sounds great


----------



## O'Henry (21/1/10)

I'll be there. Would love to meet a few Perth AHB'ers. Any chance of a meet up?


----------



## Pete2501 (21/1/10)

I'll wear my favourite shirt so people can find me if they want. Otherwise I'll be enjoying beer. 

My favourite shirt is green and gold.


----------



## O'Henry (21/1/10)

So just keep my eye out for someone enjoying beer... Shouldn't be too hard. I'll have blue shoes and pinstripe shorts on (since they seem to be the only things I brought with me on the plane...)


----------



## jyo (21/1/10)

[quote name='O'Henry' post='585981' date='Jan 21 2010, 03:08 PM']So just keep my eye out for someone enjoying beer... Shouldn't be too hard. I'll have blue shoes and pinstripe shorts on (since they seem to be the only things I brought with me on the plane...)[/quote]

I'll be wearing my double plugga black n white dragon thongs.


----------



## Pete2501 (21/1/10)

jyo said:


> I'll be wearing my double plugga black n white dragon thongs.



Don't blame me if I run into you. I'll be looking down the whole time


----------



## jyo (21/1/10)

Pete2501 said:


> Don't blame me if I run into you. I'll be looking down the whole time



Nice work


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/1/10)

If I dont end up with any customer pick up's I will try and get there.Oh and I will be the good looking one :lol: 
GB


----------



## jyo (21/1/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> If I dont end up with any customer pick up's I will try and get there.Oh and I will be the good looking one :lol:
> GB



Nev, that's not funny...I've seen your mug mate!


----------



## Pete2501 (21/1/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> If I dont end up with any customer pick up's I will try and get there.Oh and I will be the good looking one :lol:
> GB



Hahaha I can see it now. _Do to unforeseen circumstance pick ups will be from 40 Mews Road, Fremantle WA 6160 on Friday the 22nd of January. _ :lol:


----------



## Pete2501 (22/1/10)

Wakey wakey hands off snakey. Where are all the Perth people? Don't half the WA forums members live near freo?

I'd expect at least 20% more hype and 16% more post synergy. 

I'd really like some pizza or kangaroo from LC about now.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/1/10)

Sadly I will not be able to attend, I have customers coming in the afternoon. Have one for me.  
GB


----------



## [email protected] (22/1/10)

Man I would kill everyone in my house for one drop of Super-Rogers! Alas, they will have to live as it is too short notice to make the trip from Margs. Next time.......


----------



## Spoonta (22/1/10)

IM pissed I cant make it eather the wifes working to night and I have to baby sit


----------



## Asher (22/1/10)

Seriously contemplating a quick trip down after work


----------



## [email protected] (22/1/10)

Spoonta said:


> IM pissed I cant make it eather the wifes working to night and I have to baby sit




Hehe. Kids, if you dont tell mum that daddy went to the brewery tonight i'll give you fifty dollars! h34r:


----------



## Pete2501 (22/1/10)

I've been given the all clear by SWMBO. I just need to be home in time for pizza and beer night @ 6. 

List of beers I need to have for forum members left behind. 


GB
TRBLB
Spoonta

:icon_offtopic: I was at The Boot Leg Brewery 3 weeks ago which was awesome. I had the nicest steak burger and couldn't help but get myself one of those stone/clay beer vessels. I also had a quick chat (it was busy) with an American guy behind the bar who was really cool. He told me about a brewery I should check out I think it was called "twin peaks" or "twin lakes" brewery. I tried *Sou West Wheat*, *Toms Amber Ale*, *Wils Pils* and the *Hefe*. Had we been there longer my plan was to have the seasonal which was a *English Special Bitter* IIRC and the *Raging Bull*. I over heard they were making a ginger beer as well. I'm looking forward to getting down that way again soon.


----------



## Goat (22/1/10)

I might try to nick donw there for a quick one - what time are people thinking ?


----------



## thanme (22/1/10)

I can't do tonight


----------



## Pete2501 (22/1/10)

I'm leaving from Nedlands at 4, so when ever I get there till I leave a bit before 6.


----------



## Pete2501 (22/1/10)

NME said:


> I can't do tonight



Yeah nah it's in the arvo thing NME. 

Also I was wondering when you'd chime into this thread. Took you long enough


----------



## WitWonder (22/1/10)

Hmm, seriously tempting. Tossing up between doing that or going home and swapping the current keg fridge for the newly converted chest freezer....


----------



## cubbie (22/1/10)

TheRealBootlegBrewery said:


> Hehe. Kids, if you dont tell mum that daddy went to the brewery tonight i'll give you fifty dollars! h34r:


Even better if the kid is too young to talk.....


----------



## Pete2501 (22/1/10)

WitWonder said:


> Hmm, seriously tempting. Tossing up between doing that or going home and swapping the current keg fridge for the newly converted chest freezer....



I say do both.


----------



## Spoonta (22/1/10)

if I had a car I would think about it


----------



## mjfs (22/1/10)

spewin' i'd love to get down there if it wasnt for a broken ankle, maybe next time...


----------



## Pete2501 (22/1/10)

Spoonta said:


> if I had a car I would think about it



What's wrong with catching the Fremantle train line? It practicably drops you off at the door. Although I hate public transport so I feel for you.


:excl: I heard from a friend of a friend of a friend of mine that this new beer heals broken leg injuries.*





*WARNING - beer is not guaranteed to heal leg injuries.


----------



## O'Henry (22/1/10)

Update: will be in a plain brown shirt. I'd post a pic but that would just be lame... Gf in a long blue dress. I'm fair sure she will come, since she is driving me.


----------



## thanme (22/1/10)

Pete2501 said:


> Yeah nah it's in the arvo thing NME.
> 
> Also I was wondering when you'd chime into this thread. Took you long enough



Oh. I just read that  Even less than 0 chance then 

Hopefully one of these days I'll chime in with a "Shit yeah, I'd love to come!"


----------



## Pete2501 (22/1/10)

O said:


> myspace [/i]on your asses and post a pic of me drinking me first beer. That way everyone could enjoy what they're missing and live vicariously through the forum.
> 
> Hahaha I think I'll have to video my first beer being poured and upload it to youtube for old times sake NME. Definitely expect pictures ala mobiley phone.
> 
> Edit: I still can't spell goodly.


----------



## thanme (22/1/10)

Keep it up and you'll wind up with your own reality show. "Watch Pete drink beer". 
And then everyone can say "Man, I loved that episode where he tried to pour the beer with one hand while filming"


----------



## chillimunga (22/1/10)

sounds awesome count me in, wouldn't miss a chance to drink with the local drunks :beer:


----------



## Pete2501 (22/1/10)

What drunks? :icon_drunk: 

We're all esteemed Australian brewers that were shipped to WA because of how esteemed we were. :super:


----------



## Asher (22/1/10)

Will be there @ 4:15 Goat

I'll be wearing a 12 month old; who'll be wearing a 'WWAD' onesie


----------



## Spoonta (22/1/10)

Asher let me know how it goes


----------



## jyo (22/1/10)

Asher said:


> Will be there @ 4:15 Goat
> 
> I'll be wearing a 12 month old; who'll be wearing a 'WWAD' onesie



Just got back from L.C. 
Rogers- thought it was a bit 'thin' in the body department. 
Pale Ale was seriously lacking the hop kick that I am used to....
Bright ale was nearly the same colour as the Pale Ale! not kidding, I walked way from the bar thinking- WTF. Couldn't detect any cascade ...had a lingering honey taste. Not unpleasant, but not what I wanted or what I am used to. 
I was drinking from the main tanks in the main bar...let me know what others think...

OK, enough whinging- i still enjoyed it.


----------



## Pete2501 (22/1/10)

jyo why would you leave early? I thought the hand pump wasn't going to start until 4pm? And yeah the Little Creatures beers lean more towards the dry hop floral aromas rather than the malt body. Mind you I was drinking some coopers pale ale last night and thought that was a bit weak. 

ARGH!~  I'm going to miss out damn it!


----------



## jyo (22/1/10)

Pete2501 said:


> jyo why would you leave early? I thought the hand pump wasn't going to start until 4pm? And yeah the Little Creatures beers lean more towards the dry hop floral aromas rather than the malt body. Mind you I was drinking some coopers pale ale last night and thought that was a bit weak.
> 
> ARGH!~  I'm going to miss out damn it!



Had to leave early mate, had the missus and little one with me. No, the handpump doen't start til 4pm, so left looking at the hand chalked sign with a tear in my eye...topaz....
Seriously, the pale ale is not up to scratch... or the bright, let me know what you think.


----------



## Pete2501 (22/1/10)

i'm on my way to misery and happoness today!


----------



## Pete2501 (22/1/10)

This beer tastes great and i'm so in the mood dor more. I'm having some of the hal hop beer after two pints of the topaz. 

Met up with kegs and he is one cool cat.


----------



## jyo (22/1/10)

Pete2501 said:


> This beer tastes great and i'm so in the mood dor more. I'm having some of the hal hop beer after two pints of the topaz.
> 
> Met up with kegs and he is one cool cat.



Pete, you're not making me feel any better about this leaving early situation <_< ...enjoy mate.


----------



## thanme (22/1/10)

He's good like that


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/1/10)

Hope he can find a taxi at 1 am :lol: Let the fun begin.
GB


----------



## Pete2501 (22/1/10)

No no, i went just to try the new stuff and meet new people. I did that in spades which was awesome. 

It's pizza and beer night but i'll say the topaz was the best and the hal wasn't as flavoursome because of the acid i guess.

You guys missed out big time. The topaz rogers was the ducks nuts. Video will be uploaded right after the break.


----------



## sinkas (22/1/10)

you dropped acid between the 2 beers, wow, I thought my line of fluff was cheeky


----------



## Pete2501 (22/1/10)

sinkas you big tease


----------



## thanme (23/1/10)

Oh shit. You really did a video


----------



## Pete2501 (23/1/10)

i made another video like a fox. Now reviews just some chicks from LC and a beer engine.


----------



## Pete2501 (1/2/10)

So inside I have this part of me that wants to record all things beer. It comes out some times. Normally When NME is around 



Edit: So here's a quick snippet of what you guys missed. I caught up with O'Henry aka Kegs where we spent most (all) of the time talking about beer. It was the best. The topaz was the best out of the two easily.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (1/2/10)

Jesus H. Christ!
What kind of beer engine technique do they teach the scarecrows at LC.


----------



## Goat (1/2/10)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Jesus H. Christ!
> What kind of beer engine technique do they teach the scarecrows at LC.



Yep - it was pretty funny watching them trying to get a pint out of the second keg too !

In terms of flavour, I had a half of straight Rogers and a half of the Topaz together and while there was a subtle difference in flavour, after the first few sips there was really nothing in it. The same was the case with the second. I think I can safely speak for the 5 or 6 of us that sat together discussing it that it was barely worth the drive - unfortunatley. ( apologies if I'm putting incorrect words into peoples mouths). There was a difference in carbonation (obviously), and that possibly contributed to the differences as much as the hops. 

I think it worked out to be about a gram per litre dry hopping which is lightwieght in anyones langauge. So it was a bit of a shame - interesting though and is something that I hope LCs does on a more regular basis cos it was a nice way to spend an hour or so on a beautiful WA evening.


----------



## eamonnfoley (1/2/10)

never mind the beer - she pulls a good pint!

edit - just saw the caption, nice work hahah


----------



## O'Henry (1/2/10)

I thought it made a noticeable difference but I didn't do a side by side. I'd had the Rogers two days earlier from next door and there was something a lot smoother in the finish of the handpump. Maybe the one I had on the wednesday was a bit out of sorts... Only sampled the topaz which Alex said was 1.2g/l.


----------



## Kai (1/2/10)

That should be ample for dry-hop flavour, especially in Rogers.

That video makes me miss the west coast.


----------



## thanme (1/2/10)

Onya Pete


----------



## Pete2501 (1/2/10)

Goat said:


> Yep - it was pretty funny watching them trying to get a pint out of the second keg too !
> 
> In terms of flavour, I had a half of straight Rogers and a half of the Topaz together and while there was a subtle difference in flavour, after the first few sips there was really nothing in it. The same was the case with the second. I think I can safely speak for the 5 or 6 of us that sat together discussing it that it was barely worth the drive - unfortunatley. ( apologies if I'm putting incorrect words into peoples mouths). There was a difference in carbonation (obviously), and that possibly contributed to the differences as much as the hops.
> 
> I think it worked out to be about a gram per litre dry hopping which is lightwieght in anyones langauge. So it was a bit of a shame - interesting though and is something that I hope LCs does on a more regular basis cos it was a nice way to spend an hour or so on a beautiful WA evening.



Really? I noticed a big difference in flavour going from the topaz AA 16.4% to the hallertau maybe AA 5.x%. Then again I was comparing the two instead of the two against the Rogers. The topaz hops had a much less floral tone and had a more apparent flavour that was consistent all the way through the pint. It was a strong hop flavour compared to that of even coopers green. Now the Hallertau was more mellow like a coopers green. 

The topaz was much more bitter but the low alcohol content and low carbonation kept it's "sharper" flavours at bay. Where as the Hallertau I think didn't benefit from this. It's low acid hops and low carbonation mixed with a low alcohol warms left you with a low flavoured very mellow beer. Without the higher acid the Hallertau felt more watery. 

They both had the same malt undertones but this was minimal so I don't feel the need to talk about it. 

I'm kinda surprised others didn't taste what I did but my judging tongue is still in it's infant stages. Where were you guys? I was there from like qtr to 5 to half six. 

PS. foles she totally wanted me. It was obvious she was trying to get me drunk considering I already had a pint in my hand!


----------



## Goat (1/2/10)

Hey Pete - sounds like we were at a different brewery !  

I really like Rogers as a drink (its my usual choice if I'm in polite company...) but I was just underwhelmed. There might have been a touch more bitterness from the topaz, but only just. to my taste anyway. But I wouldn't have expected to get much in a dry hopped schedule anyway even with a high AA.

Its the maltiness and body for a mid-strength that I think makes it a winner for me. The late hops balance it all out nicely. BUT, if they were advertising a dry hopped beer, I thought they could have gone a lot harder and had some fun with it. I used 6g/l of admittedly some oldish hops, but that woudl overwhelm that type of beer, but I reckon they could have at least doubled what they used. 

Sorry we missed you chaps - we were sitting at the front window (inside) near to the door I think we pretty much stayed there except for a touch of quadraped chasng from Asher and Lou (though I see that is a thing of the past now !). I got there about 5:00pm I think and left prolly around 6:15ish.


----------



## Pete2501 (1/2/10)

I can't wait to try a new beer with more people next time. Or even check out some local ones. 

Saying that I was happy to be going to LCs that day is more than an understatement. I thought my excitement may have got the better of me.


----------



## whitegoose (1/2/10)

Bummed that I missed this... Hopefully they do something similar again sometime.

BTW - I know that barmaid! I was just about to email her the link to the youtube to tell her that she was famous, but not too sure she'd be keen on the caption :lol: She knows a bit about beer too!


----------



## Pete2501 (2/2/10)

whitegoose said:


> Bummed that I missed this... Hopefully they do something similar again sometime.
> 
> BTW - I know that barmaid! I was just about to email her the link to the youtube to tell her that she was famous, but not too sure she'd be keen on the caption :lol: She knows a bit about beer too!



Awww... You totally should! She was awesome. First the conversation starting by me agreeing she was awesome straight away even before asking for beer. Then ending by her trying the beer and giving her opinion on the two. 

Send the link on through whitegoose, I took the caption away. Awesome barmaid deserves her fame.


----------



## whitegoose (2/2/10)

Pete2501 said:


> Awww... You totally should! She was awesome. First the conversation starting by me agreeing she was awesome straight away even before asking for beer. Then ending by her trying the beer and giving her opinion on the two.
> 
> Send the link on through whitegoose, I took the caption away. Awesome barmaid deserves her fame.




Hahah cool I'll do it now


----------



## O'Henry (2/2/10)

This from the brewer man:



> Yeah, we are going to try and do more of those types of events. Next thing we have is a tank of Pale Ale made with an AE of 3.6Plato (normal is around 3) and a BU of 45 (normal 38).... That'll be a good one.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alex Troncoso



Hopefully he won't mind me putting it up here. Will spread the word early and get Pete drooling even more.


----------



## Pete2501 (2/2/10)

O said:


> That's two points higher and 7 more IBUs. I hope they do something to the grain bill otherwise it looks like a APA with less water. Maybe it's a change so subtle it'll blows my socks off. :icon_drool2:
> 
> Alex is that guy you were talking to? He seems like a cool brew dog. If they're planning to make their floral Pale Ale a bit more bitter and a bit more sweet I don't see how that would work. I'd be interested to see how this effects mouth feel as LCPA is quite light on the palate.


----------

